

HN London meetup tonight - dmitri1981

Quick reminder that London HN meetup is tonight at The Water Poet in Shoreditch from 18:00. Please RSVP at http://www.meetup.com/HNLondon/calendar/14032390/ . If you are unable to make it this time, we've scheduled the next one for 26th August.
======
ddfall
On the same night as Google's London Open Source Jam? :(
<http://osjam.appspot.com/>

~~~
ig1
Also on the same night as the Cyanide and Happiness london meetup which
probably attracts a fair amount of the HN audience.

~~~
pclark
i am going to try and attempt to reach both.

~~~
ddfall
So, did you make it? :) I only made it to OSJAM which was great.

------
pierrefar
Would love to come down from Cambridge but can't make today or August. Damn.

~~~
tome
Perhaps we need a Cambridge HN meetup at some point.

~~~
pierrefar
The idea has crossed my mind. Email me please and we'll figure it out.

EDIT: Please see <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1517597> . I set up a
Google Group to get us going!

------
nailer
See you there gentlemen.

I have a Tornado (Facebook's realtime web framework) app I'm working on I'd to
show off.

I'm the loud Australian guy.

------
binarymax
Unfortunately can't make it tonight - E.Sussex to Water Poet = 2 hours and I
stop working around 6...Maybe one day!

Has anyone been to the MiniBar meetups? Great hacker/startup crowd there as
well, I used to go all the time when I was living in London.

------
buro9
How did I almost miss this?

Right... signed up, should be there for 6pm, but may have to leave early-ish
as now I've gone and double-booked myself.

------
dmitri1981
clickable link: <http://www.meetup.com/HNLondon/calendar/14032390/>

------
mikeyur
If I caught a flight now, I would.. still be late. Dammit.

All of my friends want to move to SF and I want to move to London.

~~~
pclark
why do you want to live in London?

~~~
mikeyur
Visited last year and loved the city. Have many good friends spread out across
the UK as well, considering a year or two spent roaming the UK and calling
London home for awhile.

~~~
andrewingram
Weird, I live in London and really don't see the fuss. San Francisco looks
much more enjoyable.

~~~
dmitri1981
Something to do with grass being greener over there?

~~~
andrewingram
It's largely to do with the fact that there seems to be such amazingly varied
environments within a days travel of San Francisco, not to mention lots of
exciting activities that come from such a massive bay area and coastline.

I'm sure London and by extension the rest of England are nice to visit, but I
want proper mountains and national parks, not the wussy ones we have here. I
want proper beaches, and I want to be able to take advantage of my very strong
English accent :)

------
j00lz
I will also be attending the london VJ meet tonight but am looking forward to
meeting you for a few hours.

------
macca321
to anyone who's phone I tried to run www.tweetplugs.com on and said it didn't
work - apologies. There was a breaking change in the new google caja lib which
bust it. Its back working so if you want to play noughts and crosses on
twitter, go for it!

------
lhnz
May be there. Probably not as successful or techy as some of you but oh well!
:P

------
djhworld
Might pop along to the next one - I'm moving down to London in a few weeks
time

------
jerrell
Heading to a gig for 7:30 so can't stay long - but looking forward to it!

------
nailer
So folks - tell us about what you're making! Or bring a laptop!

------
revorad
Ok this time for real, see you there.

------
michaelaiello
See everyone there! =)

------
pclark
great meetup, in the future maybe not use meetup though...

------
bensummers
I'll be there!

------
pclark
see you there.

